# Steaming?



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

I finish college next week for the summer so I'd like to start finally cracking on with my car. My engine bay is very fiddley...








(Minus the induction kit now).
Now I usually spray the bay in APC, scrub with a brush and wipe off with a cloth followed by full dressing of plastics and metals. 
As much of an OCDist detailer I think I might be I know fullwell I don't have the patients to do this by hand. 
I'd like to steam clean the engine to try do abit of work for me, possibly use some APC and a brush aswell.
Would a household walpaper stripping steamer be to harsh to use on an engine bay?

Bailes.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

if you havnt got the patience , then cover all the electrics up as best you can , get a strong de greaser apply give it a quick detailing brush to loosen the crap then blast it off .
i only ever do this if the owner insists and is there with me , so if it screwes anything up im not to blame .
but otherwise ill do it by hand normally


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd love to do it by hand but i'd either miss something or get bored. Thanks Peter


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I am the same as you, I just spray it with a strong degreaser and jet wash it off. 

I make sure its warm seems to dry off quicker. I hate wheels and engines, oh and exhausts.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Brake cleaner on a warm engine works well, evaporates really quickly.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

Bailes said:


> I'd love to do it by hand but i'd either miss something or get bored. Thanks Peter


in that case then do it the once until your fed up , and ok you will miss bits , then come back and finish of the bits another day .
doesnt look to bad from the pics , so shouldnt take to long


----------



## CHAPPERS70 (May 3, 2010)

I do my engine bays with the karcher set on steam, pressure right down, i only ever cover the alternator. Maybe i've been lucky but i have never had any problems


----------



## PBizzle (Jun 13, 2010)

My folks have one of those Polti home steam cleaners (my mum's a bit OCD), and I'm planning to give my engine bay a clean with it next time I go round. It's not as powerful as a jet wash so will probably need a scrub too - I reckon a wallpaper steamer would be similar.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Did mine with a garden hose, covering up battery and alternator, scrubbed with apc + brushes + degreaser, with hose on mist as so not to force water into anywhere it shouldn't be.

Also mopped up as much loose water as I could with cloths before starting the engine.


----------



## Jonathan_angelo (Oct 28, 2007)

I havent cleaned an engine in yonks but used to cake it with APC then agitate with a brush then turn engine one and blast with the Karcher. APparently engine on is best because the heat dries the rest up and stops causing damage. No idea where i heard that but i think that if you're in doubt then best avoid the power hose and stick to elbow grease! ;-)


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I always used to get this job i used a bit of all purpose cleaner or maybe something stronger on tougher bits with a couple of clothes its an awful job but feels great when your finished... use some sort of dressing for the plastic after will make it look much better


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

bakersgal said:


> I always used to get this job i used a bit of all purpose cleaner or maybe something stronger on tougher bits with a couple of clothes its an awful job but feels great when your finished... use some sort of dressing for the plastic after will make it look much better


You can do the VR then next time im over :thumb:


----------

